# SE seats



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

I've got GXE '98 and I'm tired of diving my car in stock seats. I was thinking about putting SE seats (front ones only) but I'm not sure if they are the same or better. Could u help me and desribe differences in both types of seats? (if they are any) Maybe someone has a spare set of seats ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

G-Gore said:


> *Could u help me and desribe differences in both types of seats? (if they are any) Maybe someone has a spare set of seats ? *


OK, i found some posts saying that u can put SE B13 seats but it might be hard to find one in good shape - thats why I'm asking about B14 SE seats.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i like my se seats... a lil more than the new si seats. but uhh.. check the classifieds section, i think i saw someone was selling theirs for cheap. i think the main difference would be the side bolster (@ the hips) but i havent sat in any other b14.... all my friends drive honda (ugh...)


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

are you looking for 200sx se seats?? of sentra se seats???


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

is there a difference? i dont know


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I recommend either a 200sx SE-R seat or a B13 SE-R seat (hard to find in good shape). Hell...all nissans/infinities are compatable...you can get one out of an NX2000 or so


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

I think se-r and se have the same seat. But I am not sure if the gxe has the same seat


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I know the SE-R seats are def. a better feel and look than my lowly GXE. A guy in my club may be getting new seats so Ill get his SE-Rs if I can...

I think the G20 leathers are a direct fit too--Id like these in Gray..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I think the G20 leathers are a direct fit too--Id like these in Gray.. *


 Hell yeah. I snagged these pics from b15sentra.net before they closed down the B11-B14 section. 







Thats what I'm looking into doing.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Hell yeah. I snagged these pics from b15sentra.net before they closed down the B11-B14 section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! That pic looks even better than how I had in my memory...Damn if I could just get lucky at a junkyard Id buy the whole interior...

But I also have a hook-up for a shop that would leather wrap my seats in a nice two tone color...but I dunno


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, yeah. I saw that pic, and I was like "Yoink!" Saved it to my HD and then uploaded it.  

Try Junkyarddog.com, they search and send info to shops in your area and around the country. If they have the part, they'll negotiate with you on the price and such. Pretty cool if you ask me...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *LOL, yeah. I saw that pic, and I was like "Yoink!" Saved it to my HD and then uploaded it.
> 
> Try Junkyarddog.com, they search and send info to shops in your area and around the country. If they have the part, they'll negotiate with you on the price and such. Pretty cool if you ask me... *


Oh yeah I didnt know about this --Ill check it out...Well actually maybe I should actually slow done and wait for my car to come out the shop first...lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I know the SE-R seats are def. a better feel and look than my lowly GXE. A guy in my club may be getting new seats so Ill get his SE-Rs if I can...
> 
> I think the G20 leathers are a direct fit too--Id like these in Gray.. *


thx to stealthb14 i'll look through my local junkyards and try to swap my gxe seats into something better (g20 seats would be nice ) I'll try to trade my old seats, not pay too much for new ones (for the junkyard guys there shouldn't be much difference).


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I recommend the NX2000 seats. I got a pair a couple of weeks ago and they _absolutely rock_. They're kind-of halfway to racing seats. The sidebolsters are very thick and they sit nice and low for the proper Gangsta' Lean ® .


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I put the SE-R seats in my 200Sx 1997 Base. I love the seats way much better. They hug your body much more and they install perfect. If you have the base model seats swap them out with the SE or SE-R seats, also go the back as well, the colors will not match. You can also get the leather sears from a 1997-1999 G20T. They fit as well. (I didnt read most of the reply but if this was already said then O well)


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

good luck with a local yard...i just went to 4 yards by my house for some B14 parts and neither of them had 1 B14. I guess it is such a good car that they don't die in the yard this soon?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Hell yeah. I snagged these pics from b15sentra.net before they closed down the B11-B14 section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did he do the back too?!?!?!?!??!?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Guyz I think the chance of finding SE-r or G20 seats in a junkyard are real slim.... The interior is usually the first thing to go...BUT its worth a try I guess..

OH if I could just get those G20s Id be a happy ass muthafu***


----------

